# Donating Blood



## Big Worm (Oct 13, 2012)

Post up any info or experience youve had.

Cant donate while on cycle?

Can donate while on cycle, but tell them not to use it?

Tell them you are on?

Dont tell them you are on?

How to fill out paperwork?

How often to donate?

How to find donation stations?


----------



## username1 (Oct 13, 2012)

You can donate on cycle but, don't tell them you're on test or anything, don't mention the cycle or anything or else they will deny you. Be honest about where you've traveled and hiv/aids and I think that's it. Anything related to your cycle don't mention it, they filter out all that stuff out of the blood anyway. I go to redcross.org and found my local center through there.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm O negative blood type so I'm a universal donor and my blood is in very high demand and low supply.  So I give blood routinely to do my part.


----------



## amore169 (Oct 13, 2012)

I also donate blood every three months due to having high hemoglobin, being on TRT for the past 4-5 years I have been very active in donating blood for a few years. No I don't tell them about anything, also if you read the fine print if your using HGH they won't allow u to donate also, even if you are using Rogaine.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 13, 2012)

Big Worm said:


> Post up any info or experience youve had.
> 
> Cant donate while on cycle?  Yes, but do not tell them you are.
> 
> ...



Donating blood is a win win. Don't be afraid a decent phlebotomist can make the stick damn near painless and you will feel better after you donate. Some organizations will email you your cholesterol and RBC counts etc.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 13, 2012)

2legit2quit said:


> I'm O negative blood type so I'm a universal donor and my blood is in very high demand and low supply.  So I give blood routinely to do my part.


We are a rare breed, glad to hear that your donating.  I think I will follow your lead.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 13, 2012)

Just donated few days ago
I told them nothing about needle use
I'm sure they just ask for possible aids type stuff

Why does gh disqualify u ?


----------



## ccpro (Oct 13, 2012)

Good post.  Last time I tried to donate my I didn't have enough iron...so they sent me packing.  I guess I need to take iron pills? "O" positive here, I think that's what superman's blood is!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 13, 2012)

Every 3 months or so. No, do not acknowledge that you are on cycle. As Vette said, is win-win as your blood is still usable after processing.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 13, 2012)

Now the question we need clarification on as well:

Which way to give blood?

Double red?

And what other way? 

Which is best and y?


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 13, 2012)

Ya, u can, you need to if your blood count is up high anyway


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 14, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Good post.  Last time I tried to donate my I didn't have enough iron...so they sent me packing.  I guess I need to take iron pills? "O" positive here, I think that's what superman's blood is!



It's your diet... but with that being said, most gear will increase your red blood cell count (Hematocrit Level).

 "Since most steroids outside of DHT and Proviron are at least moderately potent anabolics, they should therefore also be relatively effective at increasing red blood cell concentrations."

Respect,
Vette


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 14, 2012)

Big Worm said:


> Post up any info or experience youve had.
> 
> Cant donate while on cycle? *Yes*
> 
> ...


 *Google*


Answers in the quote


----------



## ouchie (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey Guys, I have hear it is a good idea to donate blood if you are on TRT... Is this true?? How is this beneficiary to the person giving?


----------



## tanuki (Oct 14, 2012)

Donate and keep quit about your activities. Once they draw your blood there's a hotline you call in case you come down with the flu. They'll throw away that blood and boom ethical issues solved.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 14, 2012)

ouchie said:


> Hey Guys, I have hear it is a good idea to donate blood if you are on TRT... Is this true?? How is this beneficiary to the person giving?



Yea, what's the draw?


----------



## username1 (Oct 14, 2012)

ouchie said:


> Hey Guys, I have hear it is a good idea to donate blood if you are on TRT... Is this true?? How is this beneficiary to the person giving?



i'm on TRT and donate every 3 months. it will keep your RBC and hemocrit down


----------



## 69nites (Oct 14, 2012)

ouchie said:


> Hey Guys, I have hear it is a good idea to donate blood if you are on TRT... Is this true?? How is this beneficiary to the person giving?


Your doctor should be monitoring your blood levels but the benefit of giving blood while on aas  is not getting an enlarged heart or having a stroke.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 14, 2012)

Benefits to having O- blood, never have to make an appointment to give blood where I go.  

Benefits to thalisemia, my hemoglobin are smaller than the average persons so steroids just put them more in the normal range instead of throwing them above the high end.


----------



## amore169 (Oct 14, 2012)

j2048b said:


> Now the question we need clarification on as well:
> 
> Which way to give blood?
> 
> ...



Double red cells, that's what u need to donate.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 14, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> We are a rare breed, glad to hear that your donating.  I think I will follow your lead.



O- here baby


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 14, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> *Google*
> 
> 
> Answers in the quote



I agree that google is a good tool.  I was just trying to get a post here on SI with useful info about donating blood.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 14, 2012)

username1 said:


> i'm on TRT and donate every 3 months. it will keep your RBC and hemocrit down



2x RBC donation is best for this purpose


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 15, 2012)

I just donated last week, still got the bruise to prove it..lol The lady pulls out an 18g. I was like, uh, where ya going with that?..lol Anyway, as some have mentioned, don't mention any aas usage. The Red Blood cell requires 56-58 days to mature, which is why you can't donate again until after then. If you are on gear you should donate every 60 days to ensure your Hematocrit levels don't get too high. In addition, they give you a phone number that you can call a few days later to check your cholesterol level.


----------



## username1 (Oct 15, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> 2x RBC donation is best for this purpose



oh you mean the double? damn i've been doing the regular blood donation all this time. shit, i thought i knew just about everything by now.. lol good to know will remember this for next time.


----------



## Illtemper (Oct 15, 2012)

Just a regular donation is just as good.. You can go every 56 days with regular or every 112 days with dbl red.. It's the same either way.

As for donating, it's not bad I go through Red Cross mainly cause I was turned down my life source... Now when I started HRT no one told me about donating, I was on for over 6 months until I seen someone post up about donating and how you should do it when on HRT. I enter to life source and my level was to high they denied me. About a few weeks later I found Red Cross doesn't turn people away so I went to a blood drive in a bus a got some drained. Now because I waited my levels got high and stayed there for awhile. Now I make sure I go every 56 days I schedule an appointment as I leave the drive on their website..

For me it's a must, I asked my doc about doing blood letting on me to keep my levels normal all the time and to just do it through their lab. He said if I wasn't on test I wouldn't need the letting so I shouldn't be taking test........ Go figure, most of them are so freaked out by hearing you're on test they don't wanna help you its almost like they think you a junky or something.. I just wanna be normal again, bigger and normal.. Lol!


----------



## username1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> Just a regular donation is just as good.. You can go every 56 days with regular or every 112 days with dbl red.. It's the same either way.



if you do a regular then you should go every 56 days? since i go every 3 months so does that mean that i should just wait a few more weeks and do a double every 112 days?


----------



## username1 (Oct 19, 2012)

username1 said:


> if you do a regular then you should go every 56 days? since i go every 3 months so does that mean that i should just wait a few more weeks and do a double every 112 days?



can somebody answer this


----------



## 69nites (Oct 19, 2012)

username1 said:


> can somebody answer this


If it keeps you in normal range you're good.


----------

